# CTA "L"/Subway Marker/Class Lights



## battalion51 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yet another Chicago train question. One of the things I noticed in Chicago is that all the "L"/Subway trains had either green or yellow class lights on the head end of the train, what's the meaning or significance of them?


----------



## meh (Aug 3, 2004)

CTA's L trains use various combinations of two marker lights to identify trains to tower operators, etc. Red, yellow, green, and white lights are used.

The Chicago-L.org Marker Lights page has very thorough information about the current marker light configurations (see the bottom of the page linked above) as well as other configurations used in the past. This is not an official CTA web page, but I have always found it to be quite accurate.


----------

